# was ist in der eckernförder bucht los



## holli72 (13. Dezember 2007)

hallo an alle
kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit den dorschen und platten gerade so läuft? möchte nächste woche mit meinen boot los
über reichlich antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen
gruß holger#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Moin Holger!

Im Moment läuft es ganz gut auf Dorsch und besonders auf Mefos. 
Über Platte hab ich nicht viel gehört.

Viele Grüße von einem

ExBreiholzer


----------



## holli72 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

gehen nicht mehr leute in der ekernförder bucht los zum angeln #:
info über mf wären auch nicht so schlecht (bereich waabs)

gruß holger |wavey:


----------



## holli72 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo zusammen
meine planung  ist das ich am pfingstmontag von eckernförde mit meinem kleinboot rausfahren werde. wie sind so die fangaussichten? ob hering, hornhecht, platte oder dorsch ist mir recht egal hauptsache mal wieder auf die ostsee.
obwohl mehr über fehmarn und neustadt berichtet wird würde ich mich über fangmeldungen in der eckernförder bucht freuen.
gruß holger


----------



## Fischmansfriend (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Also am Wochenende wars in Ecktown eher besch....eiden.
Allerdings war am Samstag erst Nebel, so dass wir nicht weit rausgefahren sind, und dann war Ententeich.
Morgens um 5 Uhr an der Mole ging Hering und wir haben den ersten Horni gesichtet, aber Dorsch und Platte vom Boot aus war ne Nullnummer, auf verschiedenen Wassertiefen mit Ringler Watti, Pilker ging garnichts......#q


----------



## Silber (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Sind letztes Wochenende in der Eckernförder Bucht Dorschfündig geworden. Bei ca 18m vor der Erprobungsstelle. Konnten 8 Dorsche um die 50cm verhaften. Sind dann die nächsten 2 Tage aber lieber nach Damp gefahren und haben dort gut gefangen. Beim Trolling ca 15 Dorsche, keiner unter 60 cm der Größte hatte 85 cm und 6 Kilo, war ein geiler drill.

Ein Tag auf dem Wasser ist wie ein Urlaub zwischendurch.


----------



## FischFan (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo,
waren gestern vor schönhagen schleppen, über etwa 8m wassertiefe 2-3 m tief geschleppt.
Viele hornis und eine 50er mefo. dorsche leider fehlanzeige.
vor schleimünde nicht einen biß auf wattwurm.
über welcher wassertiefe sollte man es denn auf dorsch versuchen und in welcher tiefe schleppen, vor damp ??

gruß fischfan


----------



## platfisch7000 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo!

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren???
Ich höre immer nur das dort kein Fisch ist!


----------



## holli72 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo
waren gestern von damp raus und haben einen wirklich schönen tag erlebt- gefangen haben wir etwa 20 dorsche (4 zurück) und 4 wittlinge- fangtiefe um die 15 meter- muss aber zugeben, das mein kapitän mit seinem kleinboot mit 50 ps ein alter hase ist, der weiß wo die fängigen plateaus sind- plotter und fischfinder gehörten mit zur bootsausrüstung- mit 2 mann auf solch einem boot und so ein wetter (leider zu wenig drift) macht meeresangeln einfach nur spass.
gruß holger


----------



## FischFan (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo holger,
das kommt mir bekannt vor mit zu wenig drift, zu viel ist aber das größere problem!
15 dorsche hört sich gut an! auf Pilker oder GuFis ?
fischfinder , bei mir ehr fischsucher, hab ich wohl, aber nur einen fünf ps quirl. noch!
wie weit muß man denn raus vor damp um auf 15m Tiefe zu kommen und stehen die fische da nur auf sehr eng begrenzten arealen zusammen ?

gruß hauke


----------



## holli72 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo hauke
wenige dorsche auf pilker die meisten auf twister rot/schwarz und orange. die 15 m sind noch gut mit 6 ps zu erreichen. so wie das wetter gestern war konnte man sogar noch etwas weiter raus.
die dorsche standen recht dicht zusammen. ich selber habe leider auch nur ein 4,2m boot mit 6 ps, deswegen bin ich froh das ich ab und zu eine andere mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten bekomme.
gruß holger


----------



## boot (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo ich angel auch sehr oft auf Dorsch vor Damp ,ich fahre immer erst ab 18h raus.lg


----------



## xxtrem01 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Wo angelt ihr denn vor Damp? Vom Hafen links weg oder rechts weg?
Hab mal in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, dass man wenn man links wegfährt auf eine große Sandbank trifft, wo es sehr gut auf Platte geht! Stimmt das???

Gruß Stefan


----------



## holli72 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

hallo stefan
wir sind als erstes erst mal geradeaus rausgefahren.
danach vom hafen aus gesehen nach links in richtung schleimünde. kann gut angehen das wir auf der sandbank waren die du meinst, haben nur gepilkt und gefangen. ich selber kenne diese gegend nicht weil es meine erste ausfahrt von damp war. mein kollege dagegen ist dort schon von kindesalter am angeln. gruß holger


----------



## 09025 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

moin,

wollen am 18.07. mit nem Kleinboot von Eckernförde mit ins. 3 Leuten los.
Gibt es eine Richtung die wir einschlagen sollten? Wunschrichtung wäre Damp, da dor unser Campingplatz ist.

Wollen hauptsächlich auf Dorsch und nen büschen auf Hering, irgendwelche Tips?

Schöne Woche noch...


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Sorry ,weiß nicht was  dort anliegt!
Dorsche sollen ja ein bischen besser geworden sein!(also mehr)


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Anscheinend angelt dort Niemand?!


----------



## mb243 (17. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

waren am Freitag mit unser Aluladde vor Langholz unterwegs.
Ergebnis nach 4 Stunden : 17 Butt (30-49cm) - alle supergut im Fleisch!
Von Dorsch war absolut nicht zu sehen. Ein paar andere haben mehr oder weniger erfolgreich auf Hering geangelt. Ein paar schöne kamen da doch raus.

Ach so´: Die Hornfische waren wieder unterwegs! Es waren richtig dicke dabei!


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo!
Petri zu den Platten.
Das waren ja ganz schöne Latschen!

Platte läuft dieses Jahr wohl allgemein recht gut!
Dorsch dagegen sehr sehr wenig.
Habe von guten Makrelenfängen in der Bucht gehört!
Hast Du was sehen ,oder hören können?

Wo kann man an der Eckernförder Bucht denn gut slippen?

Plattfisch


----------



## mb243 (17. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hi!

Danke!

Von den Makrelen habe ich weder was gesehen noch gehört!?!
Wir slippen immer ganz gerne in Ludwigsburg am Campingplatz.
Die Slippe ist nicht die tollste, aber es funktioniert das ganz gut.
Bei kühlerem Wetter braucht du aber unbedingt eine Wathose!

Die beste Slippe überhaupt ist meiner Meinung nach in Damp!
Sehr komfortabel. Lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## holli72 (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo zusammen,

ich slippe immer am Yacht Club in Eckernförde. Eine wirklich schöne breite Rampe mit Anlegesteg. Ein Waschplatz fürs Boot ist auch vorhanden. Die Anlage ist mit einer Schranke gesichert die mit vorher gekauften Münzen vom Hafenmeister zu öffnen ist. Kostenpunkt leider 12€. Dafür ist man mit 6 Ps schnell vor der Marine wo es auf Hering und Makrele eigentlich gut läuft.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Moin!

@ MB

Was kostet das Slippen da? Wie lange ist die Anlage geöffnet (Sasion) 
bzw muss man sich vorher anmelden?

Danke für die Infos!

Lg

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Moin!

@ MB

Was kostet das Slippen da? Wie lange ist die Anlage geöffnet (Sasion) 
bzw muss man sich vorher anmelden?

Danke für die Infos!

Lg

Kai


----------



## mb243 (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ MB
> 
> ...



Meinst Du die Slippe auf dem Campingplatz!?

In der Regel kostet es 5 EUR (für rein und raus komplett). Manchmal weniger oder gar nix!?! Das hängt wohl immer von der Laune des Campingplatzbesitzers ab!
Gleich vorne am Eingang des Platzes ist auf der rechten Seite ein kleines Häuschen. Dort sitzt er meistens drinne.
In der Campingsaison muss man spätestens gegen 22 Uhr den Campingplatz verlassen haben. Da es dann aber sowieso schon dunkel ist - kein Problem!
Auf dem gesamten Platz ist eine max. Geschwindigkeit von 10 km/h vorgeschrieben!!! Wenn man sich daran nicht hält, war es der letzte Besuch als "Bootsslipper" auf dieser Anlage! #h

Alles in Allem ist da wie gesagt ganz in Ordnung zu slippen. Vorteil ist einfach der Preis und die Lage. 300 m zur Fahrrinne (27m tief!) bzw. recht schnell am Stollergrund.

Falls noch Fragen sind - gerne!!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Danke für den Tip!
Machen die denn irgendwann Schluss? Ich meine Sasionende oder 
kann ich da auch im November - April slippen?

Die Lage ist echt super und mit meinem leichten Aluboot ist der 
Untergrund auch nicht so wichtig. Eigentlich muss nur eine Gelegenheit
bestehen den Trailer an die Wasserlinie zu schieben.


----------



## mb243 (18. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hi!

Das ist relativ unterschiedlich.
Vorne an ist eine Schranke. Im November + Dezember war die sonst manchmal offen!
Das müsste man mit dem Betreiber sonst nochmal abklären!?!?


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (19. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo.

der CP hat eine eigene Website: http://www.ostseecamping-ludwigsburg.de/

Saison ist dort von April bis Oktober, danach müssen die WoWas in den ersten Reihen abgebaut werden, dahinter muss alles um die Wagen herum abgebaut werden, Strom/ Wasser werden abgestellt.
Inwieweit dann dort noch geslippt werden kann, klärt Ihr am besten telefonisch mit dem Betreiber ab. Der CP ist nach Saisonende jedenfalls nicht mehr dauernd besetzt.

Hier noch ein Foto der betonierten Slipbahn, diese ist für kleinere Angelboote auf jeden Fall ausreichend: 






Die Lage als Ausgangspunkt für Angeltouren ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut (auch wenn die angegebenen 300m bis zur Fahrrinne "leicht" untertrieben sind |rolleyes)...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (19. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

möglichkeiten zum boot zum wasser lassen bestehen aufjeden fall ( war 2 wochem auf dem campingplatz, in den ferien ). Man fängt aber auch vom hafen aus seine fische, konnte leider nur 2 std. angeln ( kein schein, nur jugend, hab aber die ´´sportfischer prüfung ^^´´ ) und konnte 13 hornis landen, hatte leider mein heringhszeug am wohnwagen vergessen *heul*. Nachbarn haben alle um die 30 stück gefangen ( heringe ) ( unser campingplatz nachbar genau 33 , innerhalb von 2-3 std. ). Im Frühjahr gehts 2 wochen zum heringangeln ( naja eig. urlaub, aber mit mir brauchen meine eltern net mehr rechnen ), wahrscheinlich haben wir bis dahin dann auch unser boot umgebaut, so das ich es auch zum angeln benutzen kann *freu* ) und dann gehts raus inne bucht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2008)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Ihr seid super! 

Danke!


----------



## hero72 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir (10 Angler) fahren über den 3. Oktober nach Eckernförde (Langholz) zum angeln und sind noch beim planen.

wir suchen nach einer Möglichkeit Kleinboote, auch Führerscheinpflichtig, zu mieten. Wie sieht es denn mit Angelplätzen aus, was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, umbedingt anzufahren. Ein Angelboot (Orkney 440) ist auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## hero72 (5. August 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

ups - keiner eine Idee??

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## surfer93 (7. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo zusammen!
Fahr am Samstag mitm Kumpel zusammen raus, haben uns in Eckernförde ein Boot gemietet. Nun wollte ich fragen, wie es zur Zeit aussieht und wo man denn am Besten hinfahren sollte?
Bekommen das Boot leider erst ab 9-.-

Gruß Tim


----------



## zanderman111 (7. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

guckst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=171 ganz unten


----------



## sven21 (7. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Hallo,
ein guter "Fleck" ist immer das Gebiet entlang der Kaimauer, im Abstand von 5-30m, vom Marine Stützpunkt!

Wenn man Richtung offenes Meer fährt, am Ende der Marine-Kaimauer links, sind auch häufig Dorsche zu finden. Es ist dort relativ flach 3-4m, voll Kraut und Felsiger Grund, kann deshalb leider schon mal den einen oder anderen Pilker kosten...


----------



## Zaph (8. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Wie schon genannt ist der Bereich vorm Bundesmarinestützpunkt wohl ganz brauchbar. Wir haben letztes Wochenende dort gut gefangen. Wir haben beim Stützpunkt angefangen und haben uns vom Wind in Richtung Südseite der Bucht treiben lassen (Torpedoversuchsanstalt), das ganze haben wir dann wiederholt. Zwischen 6 und 8 war mit den ganzen Heringsschwärmen Hochbetrieb, danach wurd's dann aber auch schon deutlich ruhiger. Wenn ihr euer Boot erst um 9 bekommt, müsst ihr wohl etwas geduldiger sein.


----------



## surfer93 (8. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an
Ja, kann man leider nichts machen.. Wüsste nciht, wo ich sonst n Boot bekommen sollte...
Ist ahlt alles ein bisschen schwierig...
Wir haben auch cniht so viel erfahrung.. Kann man denn an den Flacheren Stellen auch mit Zandergeschirr gut fangen?
Also Gmmuifische bis 10cm und sowas?
Danke erstmal


----------



## surfer93 (12. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Schöner Angeltag in Eckernförde gestern!

hier mal ein paar Daten dazu

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=172

Gruß Tim


----------



## sven21 (12. September 2010)

*AW: was ist in der eckernförder bucht los*

Camping-Nachbar war gestern auch in der Bucht und hat gut Hering gezogen, plus ein paar kleine aber gerade maßige Dorsche!

Wäre ich gestern auch mal lieber in die Bucht gefahren, aber nein ich "musste" ja zur Schleimünde um es auf Dorsch zu probieren! Wurde die letzten beiden Male wo ich dort war sehr "verwöhnt" mit gutem Fang!

War dieses mal aber ein totaler Reinfall, 3 Untermaßige so wie ein Wittling und das in 3 Std. Angelzeit!

Habe eine Menge Punkte im GPS abgespeichert wo immer mal etwas zu holen war, mit Pilker und Twister war nix, FF blieb auch recht stumm.

Ging aber nicht nur mir so, die Boote die draußen waren sind auch ständig hin und her gekurvt. 

In der Nähe war zudem noch den ganzen Nachmittag ein größeres Arbeits-/Vorschungsschiff, ob das der Grund war #c
Es lag am Anfang des Sperrgebiets höhe Tonne 1, am Tag davor im Sperrgebiet Bokniseck!


----------

